# What type of glass



## eddie123 (Oct 28, 2012)

building an enclosure and have heard lots of different types of glass so wondering which one everyone uses and if it is that expensive. Have heard of float and thickened glass.
Also does anyone know where i can get this glass, im in seaforth, sydney


----------



## dangles (Oct 28, 2012)

3 types float( normal glass), toughened safety glass. Breaks into small cubes like car side windows. And laminate, like car front windscreen, it will crack but won't shard and will still hold shape. IMO if its inside and in a traffic area or kids are able to tap on the glass, get the laminate for safety. Otherwise float glass. Any glazier will be able to supply the above glass, quotes will vary so pays to shop around


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 28, 2012)

i definitely agree with dangles on the high traffic and lam being the safest option , i was a glazier and in the time i did it i broke my fair share of float glass when it is raw and doesn't have the edges covered it can be rather weak if its hit in the right spot and if it really breaks it makes a mess with large sharp shards that if its hit from the outside it would wind up inside the enclosure possibly harming the animal , lam will still break but as mentioned hold together 

imo using lam is harm minimisation its a bit more expensive and you may find the bunnings tracks wont work and may need to get some through a glazier (im not sure there never used bunnings ones) but in the end your not going to wind up with a snake slithering all over snapped up float glass if something goes wrong


----------



## JrFear (Oct 28, 2012)

hi eddie i live in brooky and theres a good glass shop near vinnies in brookvale! pretty sure its called AGS GLASS, its where i get all my glass from!

i walked in and they helped me with what i needed and gave me a quote! there really helpfull!

oh and i got toughened glass with polished edges! cost me about $100 for 2 2x2ft if i remember correctly!

oh this mite help too =]

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-melamine-enclosure-tools-costs-194015/


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 28, 2012)

i just paid 150 bucks for 4 off...925mmx705mm....normal polished finished glass...if i went for toughened then i was looking at 400 +


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 28, 2012)

Everyone will have different opinion's on what to use, just be careful with the glass is all I can say. I have have seen 3mm float house hatchy-juv monitors.


----------



## damian83 (Oct 28, 2012)

dangles said:


> 3 types float( normal glass), toughened safety glass. Breaks into small cubes like car side windows. And laminate, like car front windscreen, it will crack but won't shard and will still hold shape. IMO if its inside and in a traffic area or kids are able to tap on the glass, get the laminate for safety. Otherwise float glass. Any glazier will be able to supply the above glass, quotes will vary so pays to shop around



You know your shizz dangles, you in the industry?, I'm at obriens but in lismore, try a handy man that does windows, depending on the size you need, they should be cheap.....


----------



## dangles (Oct 28, 2012)

nope just had alot of experience with breaking glass in my youth. 

Reason why toughened is more expensive, the glass cannot be cut by normal means once it has been toughened. All my inside enclosures are laminate and its only about $20 diff in the price compared to float. With my 3 young kids its a no brainer on what i use


----------



## eddie123 (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks guys and will go to brookvale and get some glass on saturday


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 29, 2012)

If the glass panel isnt too big (like under 1m square) 5mm float glass is plenty strong enough and cheap as chips. (and you can get plastic track or hinges for it at bunnies). Polished edges is expensive and in my opinion unneccessary. I just ask the glass dude to stone the edges, so snakey doesnt peel himself on sharp glass edge.

If you have a glass panel that is long, like 1.5m x 75cm, I would definately go laminated. I wouldnt use toughened glass (nor thickened :lol because if it did happen to break, it would shatter into marbles and the snake can get out. At least float and laminated can crack but should stay in place whilst still keeping the enclosure secure.

Just my own opinion


----------



## Fluffysnake (Oct 29, 2012)

*Glass???*

I have always been concerned with glass in enclosures. 
It has bad insulation properties and it is fragile - it may even break from uneven heating if you put a lamp too close to it.

I have a very large enclosure with an Acrylic (perspex) front. 
The window is 1800 wide x 1200 high and is supported by a sandwiched timber frame. 
It is strong enough to support its self if you lift it up , it insulates well , it was cheap(ish) at about $200 and above all it is safe.
The only problem with perspex is it scratches easily, however if it is set up in a way it won't be abused it's fine.
I clean mine with a microfibre cloth and it has no scratches after 2 years.



I used a wardrobe sliding door kit attached to a horizontal beam also hinged at the top.
It can slide side to side about 1/3rd either way, or lifted up for complete access. I used window bolt style locks on the bottom which locks it securely. It probably weighs 15kg, but it lifts fine even though it flexes a bit.


----------

